# Flies and external parasites



## genafermalyn (Feb 6, 2015)

What is an effective treatment to use on does in milk for flies and external parasites (ticks in particular). Something without a milk withdrawal concern!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use fly spray made for horses


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use CyLence spot on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you put it all along the spine or just on one spot?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Along the spine, like you do on a big dog with Advantage. I usually add a few drops on the top of their head.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Fly preditors are good to help your barn stay fly free. We started using them this year. We get the preditors delivered about every 2 wks in the mail during fly season. 

Cylence works well for mites and lice too....


----------



## genafermalyn (Feb 6, 2015)

And the spray doesn't have a milk withdrawal time? 

"Fly predators" in the mail? Never heard of such a thing. Like mail order spiders? Neat, but not for me! I let what's out there live, but it takes everything in me to do so! Haha!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fly predators are a tiny stingless wasp about 1/16 of an inch long. They kill the maggots in your manure pile. In Oregon there's no reason to but more either, they just need a warm pile to live in. Mine winter over every year. 

Horse sprays haven't been tested for withdrawl times.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Equisect is an all natural spray.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jill so I just buy them one year and they will over winter forever? That is cool! I will just get them this year then. I want to get them established. The guy told me though they can't live in cold temps. Is that not correct? Yours over winter, really?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use the Fly predators also, love them. They don't winter over very well up here.

The horse spray has the same ingredients as most of the cattle sprays.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a feeling the predators won't over winter here.....we are quite a bit higher in elevation than Jill is.....even though we are in the same state, I don't think they'd over winter here either. But will see..... I may buy them for 2 yrs and then see how things go from there. 

Tami


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use cylence on my goats and a dust bag for my 2 cows...I just looked up fly predators - how fascinating!!!! I'm going to show that to the husband!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep they are a wonderful thing!!! Worth the money you spend on them. They aren't expensive....we get ours delivered in the mail every 2 wks or so through fly season. Our barn is really pretty good so far....


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I plant a couple big pots of basil. Most flies hate the smell of basil and won't come through the doors where I have the pots sitting.

Here is an article you may find helpful: http://joybileefarm.com/herbal-medicine-dealing-with-parasites-in-goats-and-sheep-part-1/


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm going to check out the "Fly Predators," too. They sound awesome!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Caprine supply sells fly predators.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I have a feeling the predators won't over winter here.....we are quite a bit higher in elevation than Jill is.....even though we are in the same state, I don't think they'd over winter here either. But will see..... I may buy them for 2 yrs and then see how things go from there.
> 
> Tami


Just looked it up, you're 70 feet lower than I am.

Mine winter over in the barn bedding. Since I do layered deep bedding it's nice and warm on the bottom layers.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow really? You must be in the cascade range then. We are nearly 1200 ft here. Ok that is good to know. We are above estacada....the city of estacada is lower than where we live, not sure if you just looked it up for the town of estacada.

We don't keep our bedding for too long....so they probably won't over winter here. We clean our barn out periodically.....so that would not be the case here. But yes that would work if a person kept their bedding.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow really? We are nearly 1200 ft here.... We are above the town of estacada. What's your elevation? Can't remember what town you live in. You must be near the coast range then?

We clean our bedding out periodically so that won't work for us I don't think? But who knows. Maybe they live in the sand too. That is great they stay over winter for you though. Then they should do that here....not sure though if I get rid of my bedding periodically.


----------

